# two operating systems



## coolayush2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

i installed windowsxp on my system.after this i installed windows 98.after reboot only windows 98 started.i know that installing previous version of windows over a new version replaces the new one but i done it by mistake.how can i get back windows xp without formatting my harddrive.i also want that windows98 should also run.[/img]


----------



## cheetah (Jan 2, 2005)

*Wrong Procedure*

U have followed the wrong procedure.
U first have to install Windows 98 and then Windows XP on a seperate partition.

Also if u want to use multiple operating systems u can use Boot Manager Software Like "WindowsBoot Manager,BootIT Next Generation" etc. etc. etc. U can find these on Digit CDs.Browse through the cds or use the archive feature to search for these Boot Managers.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 2, 2005)

coolayush2005 said:
			
		

> how can i get back windows xp without formatting my harddrive.i also want that windows98 should also run



just make another partion in ur hard disk, if u already dont have one. Then simply install win xp on the new partition, as win 98 is already there in the 1st partition. Now wen u reboot ur comp, u'll se two options of operating systems. jus select vich 1 to load!


----------



## geek_god (Jan 2, 2005)

*Dual Booting*

As has been mentioned, you got the order all wrong. But now that you have done this, here's how you go about getting XP back without losing data. SIMPLY REINSTALL IT!!! 
if you simply run the xp setup, it will upgrade you to windows xp without formatting your hard disk .
but if you want to get 2 OSes on ur system(called dual boot) you will need to create another partition on your Hard Disk. For that you need to format it and then do it.
If you do now want to format your hard disk try using partition magic which will let you do that without formatting. but it can lead to some conflicts some times. 

best bet would be to back up your data, format your hard disk, and then install one version of windows on each partition. Order is not important now.

also, how did u manag to install windows 98 AFTER windows xp? i thought a newer version of windows will NOT let you install an older version over it. Did you format it and do it?


----------



## pimpom (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Dual Booting*



			
				geek_god said:
			
		

> also, how did u manag to install windows 98 AFTER windows xp? i thought a newer version of windows will NOT let you install an older version over it. Did you format it and do it?


That's right. If you give us more details about how you installed the two OS'es, it may be possible to come up with a solution to your problem.

It IS possible to install Win98 or WinME after WinXP from DOS by choosing a different partition or by creating a different folder. If all the installed files are still intact, you can make it possible to choose between the two OS'es by creating a Boot.ini file or modifying the existing one.


----------



## theraven (Jan 2, 2005)

the old os doesnt replace the new one
unless u installed both of them in the same directory 
if u were wise enuff to use different directories then all win 98 has done is replace the MBR ...
all u need to do is pop in ur windows xp cd and boot from it
goto the repair option
and then just type in fixboot
then fixmbr
and ull be done

this was discussed HERE earlier


----------



## coolayush2005 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Dual Booting*



			
				geek_god said:
			
		

> .
> 
> also, how did u manag to install windows 98 AFTER windows xp? i thought a newer version of windows will NOT let you install an older version over it. Did you format it and do it?



i have two partitions in my hard drive first i installed xp on d:\  and then windows98 on c:\.after this only windows98 started.this should make it clear to you


----------



## geek_god (Jan 2, 2005)

*ok..*

so you already hav the partition part figured out,

goto start>>Run>> type msconfig...you will get a windows, choose boot.ini and set the boot menu delay to a comfortable 30 seconds or so.
this is how you can easily edit it in windows xp, now your xp is not booting and i dont hav 98 installed and i dont remember whether this same method is true for 98 as well, if its not, search for boot.ini and edit with the settings below

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 98" /fastdetect

you will now see both ur oses and can choose which one to boot into. and will also set your default OS as windows XP

if this doesnt fix your problem for some reason,
then ull have to boot into DOS and run fdisk to make d: as your primary partition as i think while partitioning you made ur default partition as c: and since c: has windows 98 installed, that gets loaded.

access fdisk from c:\command. if you dont hav it tell me. ill email it to u.


----------



## theraven (Jan 2, 2005)

this is the last time im gonna point my post out
read my reply carefully
just adding the line in the boot.ini will not do it since the mbr was overwritten
ur choice now .. rack ur head all u want !


----------



## swatkat (Jan 2, 2005)

*www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 2, 2005)

well coolayush...go clear n straight as u ve created a mistake...i guess u went thru dos mode 2 install 98 over xp...since 98 is older so it has no idea abt d newer version called xp (since microsoft that time didnt knew abt thier future success) so dosnt recognise it but xp knows d existance of 98 so it supports its older versions....

now forget d hell wat happened as though u had it newly installed...delete the xp folder within 98....go for a new install n rem. 2 select new install, not upgrade to xp. u will get all ur things as it shud be

gud luk dude...and rem. NEVER install an older version of os over d new one speacially in d case of win98.


----------



## bravefart (Jan 7, 2005)

partition my friend partion learn from India ?pakistan thing dude   not from Geramany    I guess thats the good way to explain for laymen.

Best multi OS compatability soft software is Virtual Pc


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2005)

i dunno if ur brave but u definitely are a fart
first of all ur diggin up a burried topic
second virtual PC is just that .. a VIRTUAL PC
its used to TEST and run a very few applications that might have compatibilty issues
it is NOT MEANT to be used as a functional OS
besides ull be runnin an OS within an OS
u have any idea what stress ull be puttin on ur system ?
the kinda resources u need ?
the kind ull be using ?
SHEESH

and what was that whole thing abt india pak partioning ?

o and speedyguy .. HE DOESNT NEED TO DO A FRESH INSTALL IF HE FOLLOWS THE CORRECT STEPS
man i really dun get why u all try so hard to give wrong advice !


----------



## bravefart (Jan 8, 2005)

> i dunno if ur brave


Yes and you know nothing else too.

I just love to fart rite at pathetic buggers like you.Plus you are nothing more than a crowâ€™s poop who just read a few comp. books here& there; maybe got hold of an internet conn. At max. got a shady Diploma in some rapidex crash course ha

Firstly what buried topic are ya talking bout and whats this Yap bout â€œvirtual pc is nothing but virtual Pc just  that  . You donâ€™t even Know what the hell am talking bout or what the hell it is . I was talking bout Talking bout Microsoftâ€™s Virtual PC  software.
Check this out â€¦.




> Virtual PC is a powerful software virtualization solution that allows you to run multiple PC-based operating systems simultaneously on one workstation, providing a safety net to maintain compatibility with legacy applications while you migrate to a new operating system. It also saves reconfiguration time, so your support, development, and training staff can work more efficiently. Microsoft released Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 on December 2, 2003.



This is in basic terminology about MS Virtual PC . I have been using full version for sometime now.




> it is NOT MEANT to be used as a functional OS



Whoever told you its anything even near an OS   



> ts used to TEST and run a very few applications that might have compatibilty issues



hoho "Little knowledge is dangerous thing "   COMPATIBILITY again proves  you just read few help files where the hell does compatibility issue arise here; guess you just had to use the word "compatibility"   couldnt resist the temptation to get it out of your system.  


And stone age boy what kind of system are you using which gets stressed up if you run few programs init.



> SHEESH



Sheesh kabab thats what your IQ level is so dont try to jump higher


Speeedy Guy has given a very Practical advice ; reinstalling is the easiest step to do rather than  " right steps" (which  shows your lack in practical knowledge).
Stop trying to comment at other people stuff go get a degree or something  
just because some illeterate bugger posts some garbage and get 2000+ posting rank in a website Forum doesnt make him a some techno whiz...  

Respect begets Respect ; so next time dont try to be smart; 

No limits But Know your limits 

Peace V


----------



## theraven (Jan 8, 2005)

alright fart
i apologise
it is our duty as senior members to tolerate and be patient with n00bs like u
how old are u anywyas ?
doesnt matter
let me explain in a language that even u'll understand
i hope u understand "picture association" actually
lets give it a try shall we ?

this is an apple
*www.netstate.com/states/symb/fruit/images/apple.jpg
its starts with a letter *A* and ends with the letter *E*

now repeat after me ...
*A-P-P-L-E = APPLE*

now that we have that out of the way


> Firstly what buried topic are ya talking bout and whats this Yap bout â€œvirtual pc is nothing but virtual Pc just that . You donâ€™t even Know what the hell am talking bout or what the hell it is . I was talking bout Talking bout Microsoftâ€™s Virtual PC software.


hmmm the topic is discussed .. and the problem solved .. that means its a dead and burried topic
but its ok .. ur a n00b it'll take u time to know the meanings and to grab hold of forum etiquettes
fortunately u just made it very easy for me to report u .. and i dun think ull last here long enuff to learn it on this forum atleast
besided ive been using virtual pc when u probably were still in ur diapers


look at the followin screenshots
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/Image2.jpg
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/theraven123/Image4.jpg

lets take it step by step shall we ?
dun worry ill take it slow so ur brain can cope with me



> Virtual PC is a powerful software virtualization solution that allows you to run multiple PC-based operating systems simultaneously on one workstation,* providing a safety net to maintain compatibility with legacy applications while you migrate to a new operating system. *It also saves reconfiguration time, so your support, development, and training staff can work more efficiently. Microsoft released Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 on December 2, 2003.


[/quote]
read the bold text in red very carefully
O BTW .. thats what YOU HAVE QUOTED URSELF
now read what u wrote below ...


> hoho "Little knowledge is dangerous thing " COMPATIBILITY again proves you just read few help files where the hell does compatibility issue arise here; guess you just had to use the word "compatibility"  couldnt resist the temptation to get it out of your system.


completely contradicting urself
besides i dun think u even know what u just said cuz i couldnt figure anything out
i dun think u even understand the concept of a virtual pc
i dread to think what u use it for



> > it is NOT MEANT to be used as a functional OS
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever told you its anything even near an OS



i didnt say it was an OS ... i said its OS emulation capabilities is not supposed to be used as a functional os
as u can see from the screenshots
first of all the cpu utilisation is killer
besides for any virtual PC u need to set aside some ram .. and assign a virtual hard disk
these very functions mention the virtual pc is meant to be used temporarily
like i said for old softwares which have compatibility issues
or some ppl use to test virrii on it
and even to check custom made boot disk
these are just some of the uses of virtual PC
tho using it as an OS is not one of them
since i repeat the above line quite often .. lemme break it down for u
suppose u use win xp .. and u use virtual pc for win 98
that doesnt make it a dual boot system
neither does it mean u can work in the virtual pc win 98 environment like u do on ur local environment
as in dont try to be adventurous and use it to surf the net, install programs etc etc. as REGULAR USE



> And stone age boy what kind of system are you using which gets stressed up if you run few programs init.


the screenshots should explain everything
besides i dun have to justify my rig to u .. i can safely say its better than anything u could possibly dream off
the point as the screenshots clarify is .. that to run that virtual environment ur putting ur pc throught continuous stress cycles
imagine using it as a replacement for the OS

O BTW >.. this was a dual booting question
and ur reply was completely off topic
neither was it called for
but then again all ur posts are the same as ive seen



> Sheesh kabab thats what your IQ level is so dont try to jump higher
> 
> 
> Speeedy Guy has given a very Practical advice ; reinstalling is the easiest step to do rather than " right steps" (which shows your lack in practical knowledge).
> ...


why are u talkin abt food ? i dun think u can think of anythign behind ur stomach
sppedy guy has NOT given a practical advice
if u followed my link u would know how to solve the situation
wasnt someone talkin abt little knowledge being dangerous somewhere here ?
as far as my practical knowledge goes .. ive been there done that.. i know what works and what doesnt
and my solution WORKS
i cant help it if u couldnt stop drinkin milk long enuff to try it out

as for my education ... i dun need to prove anythign there either ...
my degrees are for me ... my knowledge i put to use
it isnt to shut mouths like urs. ... so u can go ahead and say what u like

as for my posts ...  hehehe ... forget it ... i think u'll know that if u look at them

i dun think u should be talkin abt respect
cuz u definitely dont deserve it

u see this forum doesnt work on "join .. come in..look for a topic ... and post YOUR opinion instead of the right solution .. and get ahead "
this doesnt get u respect ..
neither does it prove ur worth !
learn to keep it


----------



## swatkat (Jan 9, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> alright fart
> i apologise
> it is our duty as senior members to tolerate and be patient with n00bs like u
> how old are u anywyas ?
> ...


    
@Raven,u r  8)


----------

